# À propos des vouvoiements roumains



## babaz

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous s'il vous plaît me suggérer deux situations caractéristiques de l'usage de l'un et de l'autre des vouvoiements roumains ?

Je vous remercie


----------



## farscape

I cannot help you in French, but I'll gladly give you some examples in English. It's pretty much the same as in French: as a show of respect and/or addressing people older than the speaker, etc. We have something in-between too, also a sign of respect but not as formal as the other form (the equivalent of _vous)_.


f.


----------



## misadro

Une jeune personne s’adressant à un adulte …
Un employé s’adressant à son supérieur …


----------



## babaz

misadro said:


> Une jeune personne s’adressant à un adulte …
> Un employé s’adressant à son supérieur …


Merci pour ta réponse, mais je tentais de faire référence à ce qui distingue les deux vouvoiements existant en roumain.


----------



## misadro

Pardon ..

Une jeune personne s’adressant à un adulte … (_dumneavoastră_)
Un adulte s'adressant à une jeune personne  .. (_tu_ ... ou .. _dumneata_)


----------



## babaz

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## mira ceti

"Dumneata" est une forme rarement utilisée et souvent a une nuance pejorative...  la personne qui s'adresse avec "dumneata" montre une certaine superiorité, une certaine incredulité.... Exemple : Dumneata nu știai că te costă  10 euro ? = Vous ne saviez pas que ça vous coûte 10 euro ? 
Vous observez  ? On utilise "dumneata" comme pronom de politesse mais le verbe est à la 2ième personne, singulier-->"nu ști*ai* ", "*te *costă"

Voici le même énonce avec "dumneavoastră" 
Dumneavoastră nu ști*ați *că *vă *costă  10 euro?---> ici, on a la vraie politesse, on met une question d'une manière polie sans nous impliquer affectivement, on reste neutre.

"Dumneavoastră" est utilisé par tout le monde qui veut montrer la politesse,  pas seulement pour les rélations inférieur-supérieur, ou pour les rélations jeunes-adultes. Par contre, les personnes âgées utilisent "dumneavoastră" pour s'adressent aux jeunes inconnus.
"Dvs." est la forme abregée utilisée en écrit pour "Dumneavoastră".

Une autre formule pour exprimer le vouvoiement est "bre". C'est une forme populaire utilisée à la campagne et qui marque une certaine familliarité. Par exemple, j'ai entendu souvent l'appelation "bre, grand-mère ........" Ce n'est pas une formule très polie... c'est l'équivalent de "dumneata"...alors, pas récommandée.

"Matale" est un autre pronom personnel de politesse utilisé à la campagne, c'est l'équivalent de "dumneavoastra" (=vous). Les personnes âgées aiment quand on les parle avec "matale". Par exemple, ma grand-mère apprécie bien cette formule d'appelation.

On utilise également "dumnealui"(pour masculin) / "dumneai" (pour féminin) lorsqu'on parle sur une personne, à la 3ième personne, dans son absence. C'est un pronom de politesse.

Les variantes populaires de ces pronoms sont : dânsul/ dânsa. Ou on peut utiliser simplement les pronoms personnels el/ ea.

Exemple: Dumneai m-a trimis.(=C'est elle qui m'a envoyée.)  On peut dire aussi : Dânsa m-a trimis/ Ea m-a trimis.


Voilà. J'espère que j'ai pu vous aider un peu.


----------



## babaz

Bonsoir,

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces précisions !

Je suis émerveillé devant la richesse de cette langue, que j'aime par ailleurs énormément.


----------



## mira ceti

De rien.
C'est vrai, le roumain est une langue très riche du point de vue linguistique.


----------

